# Anyone play Tomodachi life?



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone? I don't know anyone.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 27, 2015)

I play it! How long have you been playing? B)


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 27, 2015)

Since Christmas. Deleted my island a few times though.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Since Christmas. Deleted my island a few times though.



Ahh. I've kept mine for like a year now, but I've been wanting to restart.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

I think I am going to restart soon, I keep seeing funny af videos from it and kind of miss it!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 28, 2015)

I do! What's your island called? Mine's Omega Island, after Pokemon Omega Ruby.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Have you seen the Zoidberg Mii? Now I have to play and make my own zoidberg


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

i do! i got it the day it came out but i haven't played in a bit. my island is called kiwi island because i couldn't think of anything better


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

I play! c: Not as much as I did when I first got it, but I still check on my little island every now and then.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 2, 2015)

I do have Tomodachi but i kind of regret buying it, i just can not get myself playing it...


----------



## jobby47 (Jul 2, 2015)

I play Tomodachi Life every once in a while.


----------



## dragonair (Jul 2, 2015)

I play~! Not very much anymore since I've gotten a bit bored, but I check in every once in a while!


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 2, 2015)

I still play (I mostly just check up on a few miis real quick). My island is called Phantom Island.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 2, 2015)

I played it briefly when it was first released. It was fun to create characters for awhile and play mini-games, but it wasn't for me.


----------



## abby534534 (Jul 3, 2015)

I play! 148 stars and counting... right now, I am trying to make a good Kate Middleton mii to add to my island, but all my attempts look terrible. Well, that and I'm trying to get a copper coin to finish off my treasure collection. :X


----------



## Bjork (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm thinking about restarting my island. I'm not too bothered about losing my miis since I can always remake them, and there aren't a lot of couples, and most are awkward. I also think it'd make me start playing the game more, which is what I want. What do you guys think?

edit: nvm i just deleted miis and changed the island name


----------



## 727 (Jul 3, 2015)

i still play but not as much when i first got it last year my island is called Triple H aftre my favorite wrestler.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait how do you get stars?


----------



## Bjork (Jul 4, 2015)

feed shaq an cinnamon roll and prepare yourself



727 said:


> i still play but not as much when i first got it last year my island is called Triple H aftre my favorite wrestler.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait how do you get stars?


i think you just up your miis happiness as much as possible, i played for a bit and got up one


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 4, 2015)

For some reason I couldn't get into it, made me regret buying it. I think I'll reset to try get into it again


----------



## abby534534 (Jul 4, 2015)

727 said:


> wait how do you get stars?



Solve your islanders' problems, give them things, nurture friendships, play with them... yada yada. Basically play a lot!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

I play it every now and then. Currently, Luigi is trying to go on a date with Mario's daughter and I won't let that happen!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 8, 2015)

I play it sometimes. Haven't played it in a while though.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I was thinking about getting it.. But it seemed really random/no plot or anything to it? I don't really get it, so I decided not to waste my money xD... Can anyone explain what it's about?


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Jul 9, 2015)

Best description I can give is it's basically Nintendo's version of The Sims. You select Miis to live on your island and you basically observe what they do, solve problems, give them clothes, decorate their apartment, and play some side mini games. As PBG put it, it's like an app that you check on once in a while. You can write lyrics for songs for your miis to perform, which can be very amusing and a mini game called Quirky Questions which allows you to have a Mii ask a panel of 6 Miis a question.

It's really the kind of game that if it sounds interesting, you'll probably like it. If it sounds boring, you probably won't. Personally, I love it. I got a major kick out of the wackiness that sometimes goes on. XD

I would look up videos. PBG (PeanutButterGamer) actually gives a very good review of it. That would be my recommendation.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 9, 2015)

TheAbleSistersShow said:


> Best description I can give is it's basically Nintendo's version of The Sims. You select Miis to live on your island and you basically observe what they do, solve problems, give them clothes, decorate their apartment, and play some side mini games. As PBG put it, it's like an app that you check on once in a while. You can write lyrics for songs for your miis to perform, which can be very amusing and a mini game called Quirky Questions which allows you to have a Mii ask a panel of 6 Miis a question.
> 
> It's really the kind of game that if it sounds interesting, you'll probably like it. If it sounds boring, you probably won't. Personally, I love it. I got a major kick out of the wackiness that sometimes goes on. XD
> 
> I would look up videos. PBG (PeanutButterGamer) actually gives a very good review of it. That would be my recommendation.


basically this

personally i've really enjoyed it but i will admit, after a long while (about 30 hours of playing about) it got kinda boring but i just deleted a few miis and im basically addicted again


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 11, 2015)

I have the game but don't like it 
I got tired of it.. Always feeding, buying new clothes, feeding, playing with them, feeding.. Urgh


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 12, 2015)

I got it not long after it came out.   I haven't played a large amount of it but I think it is a decent game although the average game session doesn't last too long.


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jul 12, 2015)

I still play this game. I like to think that there are so many problems I gotta solve sometime. Also, I'm planning to restart my island this month along with my AC games.


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2015)

*Tomodachi Life*

I picked up the game yesterday, and I am not sure what to think of it yet. 
It already seems kinda repetitive, but the bad kind of repetitive. Does it get any better once I further my game play?

What are your thoughts on this game?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not sure but it really isn't the type of game you play for hours on end. It's more of an in-between game when you're switching your current game for another. 
It DOES get more interesting when you get people married and have children, but if you're feeling it's repetitive, don't expect a drastic change. Lots of people were disappointed because they unlocked all the content all too fast.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 16, 2015)

First it's boring. Then it gets addictive. Then it gets boring again. That's my view.


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2015)

Blahh! I was really hoping for another game similar to harvest moon or animal crossing.. This game just wants me to go back and play story of seasons. >.<

I kinda feel like the apps on facebook have more to it then this game :/


----------



## Eve (Jul 16, 2015)

I think that Harvest Moon is better, but Tomodachi Life is sooooo fun whenever the people fall in love with each other.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

I play it often. Not as much as I used to, but I still play.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't play very often. My island is called Brooklyn island. Right now I'm trying to stop my Dad's mii from wearing the dress I gave to him by mistake :/

Do you collect anything? Right now I'm trying to get all the foods in the game.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

I play it!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

I did for a little bit and got bored of it. It pales in comparison to New Leaf.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 18, 2015)

I have around 160 hours invested into it but I don't really play it anymore


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah. I only go on if there's nothing better to do


----------



## Bjork (Jul 29, 2015)

i need people to add to my apartments, i've had this game since the release and i only have the crappy brick apartments.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 29, 2015)

I have had the game since launch and it is my first digital retail title. TheBitBlock's Joshy and jvgsjeff both helped me make the purchase and I have enjoyed the game. I don't play Tomodachi Life that much anymore after a few weeks of nothing new in the shops and the repetitiveness of some tasks as well as my 3DS being broken. I'll probably pick the game up again when I buy a New 3DS XL.


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2015)

Love the awesome theme I downloaded from my nearest Nintendo zone


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been plauing for a few months and it's so funny


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

my lil sister has this game but it looks bad imo


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2015)

I have it, but I haven't played in a long time. I actually kind of want to restart.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2015)

I only play it when I'm travelling. It gets boring without campers & island visits.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

It was the first 3DS game I got. I played it almost everyday but my dad took away the game when I was sleeping. I haven't played since February 2015. o.o


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't play it as much as I used to because I got so addicted to ACNL lol XD.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Tianna said:


> I don't play it as much as I used to because I got so addicted to ACNL lol XD.


^^
lol I'm exactly like this


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

I used to before I lost it. I was actually going to trade it in.


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 15, 2015)

Tianna said:


> I don't play it as much as I used to because I got so addicted to ACNL lol XD.



Me too xD


----------



## KingKyle (Aug 16, 2015)

I do! I started a island and everything's great. I don't really play it that often...


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have tomodachi life! It is such a cute game but after a while it gets really repetitive and boring. But I do check in every once and a while to see how my towns people are doing. I like it because you can create your own characters and customize how they look and other things. I really want to play it again but I don't want to restart my game. I was thinking of getting another copy of the game but I don't want to spend the money to get it haha.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

stinaj68 said:


> I have tomodachi life! It is such a cute game but after a while it gets really repetitive and boring. But I do check in every once and a while to see how my towns people are doing. I like it because you can create your own characters and customize how they look and other things. I really want to play it again but I don't want to restart my game. I was thinking of getting another copy of the game but I don't want to spend the money to get it haha.



Why would you do that? Why don't you just add more miis or whatever?


----------

